# The Wicker Man Church



## tumble112 (Jan 27, 2015)

This is Anwoth Old Kirk, built in 1627 and abandoned in 1826 when a new parish church was built nearby.
It was used as a location in the 1973 film The Wicker Man, where Sergeant Howie finds Summerisle's churches are ruined and he begins to realise that the island is a more sinister place than he first thought.



wickerman1_thumb[3] by tumble112, on Flickr

On with the pics, the rest are here https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157650478693712/



066 by tumble112, on Flickr


005 by tumble112, on Flickr


004 by tumble112, on Flickr


006 by tumble112, on Flickr


007 by tumble112, on Flickr


008 by tumble112, on Flickr


009 by tumble112, on Flickr


010 by tumble112, on Flickr


011 by tumble112, on Flickr


013 by tumble112, on Flickr

Part of inscription on the tomb inside the church



030 by tumble112, on Flickr

Many of the 17th and 18th century headstones have interesting carvings on them



044 by tumble112, on Flickr


042 by tumble112, on Flickr



043 by tumble112, on Flickr


039 by tumble112, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 27, 2015)

great photos really nice thanks


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 27, 2015)

Really liking this, something different and nice pics


----------



## DJhooker (Jan 27, 2015)

love that film, them gravestones are pretty mental too!


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 27, 2015)

i really like the dull light with these, makes the graves and so on stand out much more  good stuff tumble


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 27, 2015)

Some lovely features and great pics.
I remember watching the film and thinking WTF!!


----------



## smiler (Jan 27, 2015)

That looks a great place to wander around and you have captured some great images, I enjoyed looking,Thanks


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 27, 2015)

mockingbird said:


> i really like the dull light with these, makes the graves and so on stand out much more  good stuff tumble





Stealthstar79 said:


> Some lovely features and great pics.
> I remember watching the film and thinking WTF!!



Thanks for the comments everyone, I visited the church twice, one day was bright sunshine and the other
was a murky day which I thought suited it better.

I had planned to go to Burrow Head where the Wicker Man was burned and where the concrete base which held it still stands but it is a fair distance from here and I hadn't enough time. 

I thought he same when I first saw it.  Still a classic film though.


----------



## night crawler (Jan 27, 2015)

Brillant, I would really like to visit that one


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 28, 2015)

Beautiful stonework and location.


----------



## Malcog (Jan 28, 2015)

I remember being scared by Scottish graveyards when I was a wee boy, loads of gravestones had skeletons and skulls


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 28, 2015)

They are fairly common on 17th and 18th century Scottish gravestones. The skull or 'death's head' is the most common, the next most common being the 'winged soul', of which there are a few variations at Anwoth. Thay are quite eerie.


----------



## SlimJim (Jan 28, 2015)

Great spot! Great pics! Love the old skulls and crossbones on the gravestones! Great film too. The original was x1000 better than that piece of poop with Nicholas Cage in it IMO...


----------



## Snips86x (Jan 29, 2015)

Stunning location and I love that stone work. Great set of images there, thanks for sharing


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 29, 2015)

SlimJim said:


> Great spot! Great pics! Love the old skulls and crossbones on the gravestones! Great film too. The original was x1000 better than that piece of poop with Nicholas Cage in it IMO...



Thanks. Yes the remake was very poor.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks way better than it did in the film! Looks like you had an atmospheric sky for your visit too! 
Nice one, thanks for sharing!


----------

